# Growth Hormone.... Sub-Q vs IM vs IV



## Infantry87 (May 11, 2012)

From what I've gathered from these methods, is that the best method you can go for is Sub-Q or IM. Not alot of info can be discussed on which is better IMO, simply because the release of GH is nearly exact or maybe a hair different between the 2. Now, lets discuss IV. If your like me, then you can handle the 2x/wk AAS injections or EOD as well, or the pain coming from tattoos, but when it comes to getting blood drawn straight from the vein, you almost past out like a baby getting a vac. IV is your worst method of GH dosage. Yea, it releases a huge spike almost instantly but also drops 1.5/2hrs after that spike hits the high point in your blood stream, which is def something that wouldnt be beneficial for steady levels. Also, from the graph shown, it seems that you can, and would be MOST beneficial, to inject 2x/day waiting between 5-6 hrs to keep steady and  elevated GH levels in the blood stream throughout the day to get more bang for your buck, and if you wanted you could almost wait 7-8 hrs but IMO I'd rather wait 5/6hrs than 8 just to be on the safe side. Enjoy Fellas
View attachment 127


----------



## Spongy (May 11, 2012)

good post brother!  I think that the IM is a bit faster at releasing than SubQ just based on blood tests taking after IM vs SubQ, but could also be differing dosages (i don't really trust generic Chinese to have excellent quality control unfortunately). 

I currently do SubQ but only once a day.  I may have to start looking at twice a day!


----------



## Pikiki (May 11, 2012)

Very good info Inf, thnx


----------



## Zeek (May 11, 2012)

I just can't bring myself to Iv anything!  some guys swear by it but I'll stick to sub q in the areas that need a little help shaving some fat


----------



## HH (May 11, 2012)

Good info right there


----------



## Lulu66 (May 11, 2012)

Good info man. Im with zeek i wont is nothing unless im bout to die. Had a very bad experience with an iv once. Had a piece of the catether tube that goes inside ur vain brake off and the thing mafe jt bout 6 inches up my vain. Lucky me when i heard mu buddy say fuck when he was pulling it out i reacted and grabbed my arm and stopped the thing. The doc had to get the shit out with an insition.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 11, 2012)

What if I sub q into my penis?  I need a little extra girth. Lol


----------



## gymrat827 (May 11, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> What if I sub q into my penis?  I need a little extra girth. Lol



IDK but the fatloss will be awesome..


----------



## Infantry87 (May 11, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> IDK but the fatloss will be awesome..


 
If anything, i could use some more fat on the
 lil guy lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2012)

Glad to see you're finding some useful info out there Infantry... Great info.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Glad to see you're finding some useful info out there Infantry... Great info.



That site is amazing bro. Ive read so much today my damn head hurts


----------

